# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Sëmundjet që prekin sistemin tretës

## DI_ANA

Sëmundjet që prekin sistemin tretës


Abscesi i mëlçisë shkaktohet nga bakteret, parazitët, ose nga funget. Bakteret më të zakonshme janë Eschericia coli, Klebsiella pneumoniae, Bacteroides, Enterocoçus. Absceset bakteriale zakonisht pasojnë shtrirjen e infeksionit nga fshikëza e tëmthit. Mundet që absceset bakteriale të shkaktohen edhe nga përhapja hematogjene e infeksioneve nëpërmjet venës porta (rastet me apendisit ose me divertikulit), ose nëpërmjet arteries hepatike (rastet me endokarditit bakterial ose pneumoni). Parazitët që shkaktojnë abscese të mëlçisë zakonisht janë ameba. Shenjat e sëmundjes së mëlçisë janë: ethe, të dridhura, verdhëz, dhimbje në epigastër, ose në hipokondrin e djathtë, dhimbja mund të rrezatohet në shpatullën e djathtë.

Cirroza
Cirroza është gjendja në të cilën përfundon mëlçia pas sëmundjeve kronike që shoqërohen me dëmtim të qelizave të mëlçisë, fibrozë, rigjenerim nodular, dhe shtrembërim të mikroarkitekturës të mëlçisë. Fiziologjikisht, cirroza shkakton pamjaftueshmëri të mëlçisë (pamjaftueshmëri biokimiko-metabolike dhe pamjaftueshmëri të qarkullimit të gjakut në mëlçi). Shkaku numër një i cirrozës është alkooli, ndërsa shkaku numër dy është hepatiti viral. Shenjat dhe simptomat e cirrozës janë pasojë e tre gjërave: Pamjaftueshmëria e qelizave të mëlçisë; Hipertensioni portal; Anashkalimi i qelizave të mëlçisë që vjen si pasojë e shunteve portosistemike.

Asciti
Klinikisht vihet re fryrje e barkut nga lëngu ascitik, edemë e këmbëve, dhe matitet abdominal që lëviz (shifting dullness). Përveç cirrozës, asciti shkaktohet edhe nga hepatiti alkoolik, sindromi Budd-Chiari, sëmundja kongjestive e zemrës, kanceret, pankreatiti, sindromi nefrotik, tuberkulozi, etj. Kur asciti shoqërohet me hipertension portal, ndryshimi midis nivelit të proteinave në serum dhe nivelit të proteinave në ascit është mbi 1.1 g/dl. Në cirrozë niveli i proteinave në ascit është nën 2.5 g/dl; kur asciti shkaktohet nga sëmundja kongjestive e zemrës niveli i proteinave në ascit zakonisht është mbi 2.5 g/dl.
Encefalopatia e cirrozës
Shkaktohet nga rritja e nivelit të lëndëve toksike. Ka shumë mundësi që shkaktarë të encefalopatisë të jenë mbetjet azotike, por niveli i rritur tyre nuk përkon gjithmonë me simptomat e encefalopatisë. Karakteristik është mjegullimi i ndërgjegjes dhe i ashtuquajturi “asteriksis” (dridhje e duarve kur krahu mbahet i shtrirë para, me kyçin e dorës në 90 gradë hiperekstension). Shkaktarët më të zakonshëm janë Eschericia coli, Klebsiella, Enterocoçus, Streptocoçus pneumoniae, etj.

Ezofagu dhe stomaku

Refluksi gastroezofageal
Dy mekanizma: dobësim i sfinkterit gastroezofagal (hernie hiatale, sklerodermë), ose prodhim i skajshëm i acidit. Shenjat/simptomat shkaktohen nga kontakti i acidit të stomakut me mukozën e ezofagut: djegie e gjoksit (heartburn) që qetësohet nga gëlltitja e ushqimeve. Simptomat mund të ngatërrohen edhe me infarktin e miokardit. Prania kronike e acidit në ezofag shkakton metaplazi kolumnare (ezofagu i Barrett-it); rreth 10 për qind e metaplazive kolumnare përparojnë në kancer.

Gastriti kronik
Është dy llojesh: fundal dhe antral (ose tipi A dhe tipi B). Tipi A (fundal) është autoimun dhe shoqërohet me procese të tjera autoimune si anemia pernicioze, tiroiditi, etj. Tipi B (antral) shkaktohet nga Helicobacter pylori, nga antiinflamatorët josteroidë (NSAIDs), nnga CMV, HSV, etj. Antiinflamatorët josteroidë (NSAIDs) janë shkaku numër një i gastritit kronik (antral). Shenjat dhe simptomat janë: zakonisht s’ka simptoma, mund të ketë dhimbje, pështjellim e të vjella, anoreksi, hemoragji, hematemezë.

Ulçerat gastrike
Helicobacter pylori gjendet në 70 për qind të ulçerave gastrike. Afërsisht 10 për qind e ulçerave gastrike janë malinje (domethënë tumor që ka pësuar ulçer). Ndryshe nga ulçerat duodenale, ulçerat gastrike shkaktohen jo nga sekretimi i tepërt i acidit, por nga pakësimi i mjeteve mbrojtëse të mukozës gastrike; sekretimi i acidit në ulçerat gastrike është normal ose i ulur. Shenjat/simptomat: Dhimbje rënduese ose djegëse në epigastër; dhimbja keqësohet nga ushqimi; nëse ulçera arrin ndonjë arterie mund të shihet hemoragji/hematemezë dhe shenja të peritonitit.

Hepatiti
Hepatiti është inflamacion i mëlçisë dhe shoqërohet me vdekje të hepatociteve. Zverdhja (ikteri) është një nga shenjat e sëmundjes dhe është pasojë e kolestazës intrahepatike. Gjithashtu shihen dhimbje barku, diarre, dobësi, mungesë oreksi, ethe. Transaminazat janë të rritura. Transaminazat janë enzima të citoplazmës që çlirohen në gjak kur qelizat hepatike vdesin.

Ikteri
Ikter është zverdhje e konjuktivës, e lëkurës, dhe e mukozave. Zverdhja vihet re kur niveli i bilirubinës kalon 2 mg/dl. Bilirubina e konjuguar është direkte; bilirubina e pakonjuguar është indirekte. Bilirubina e pakonjuguar është e tretshme në lipide dhe e përshkon barrierën cerebrovaskulare lehtësisht. Kernikterusi shfaqet kur bilirubina arrin 20 mg/dl. Shkaqet e hiperbilirubinemisë janë dy llojesh: prodhim i tepërt i bilirubinës (anemitë hemolitike), ose sekretim i pamjaftueshëm i bilirubinës nga mëlçia (sindromat kongjenitale, kolestaza intrahepatike, kolestaza ekstrahepatike).

Ulçera duodenale
Pothuaj të gjitha ulçerat duodenale shoqërohen me shtim të prodhimit të acidit. Rreth 80 për qind e rasteve shoqërohen me shtim të acidit gjatë natës. Helikobakteri gjendet në 90 për qind të ulçerave duodenale. Duhani dhe alkooli e shtojnë rrezikun e ulçerës duodenale. Shenjat dhe simptomat janë: dhimbje rënduese ose djegëse në epigastër rreth 1 deri në 3 orë pas ushqimit; dhimbja lehtësohet nga ushqimi; dhimbja shpesh i zgjon pacientët nga gjumi; pacientët shpesh kanë melena.

Sëmundja Crohn
Është sëmundje inflamatore shkaku i të cilës nuk dihet.
Zakonisht prek zorrën e hollë, por mund të prekë çdo pjesë të sistemit tretës, që nga goja e deri tek rektumi.
Shenjat dhe simptomat janë: dhimbje, diarre, mosthithje e ushqimeve, ethe, ngushtim dhe bllokim i zorrës, fistula; artrit, irit, eritemë nodoze, piodermë gangrenoze, kolangit sklerotizues.

Sindromi karcinoid
Tumori karcinoid e merr origjinën nga qelizat argjentofine (që njihen edhe si APUDocite, qeliza enterokromafine, qeliza enteroendokrine, etj). Tumoret karcinoide shpesh gjenden në apendiks. Simptomat e tumorit karcinoid shfaqen kur ka metastaza në mëlçi; serotonina e sekretuar nga metastazat në mëlçi i anashkalon hepatocitet dhe kalon në qarkullimin sistemik. Shenjat/simptomat janë: skuqje, diarre e ujshme, dhimbje barku, bronkospazmë, dëmtime të valvulave të anës të djathtë të zemrës.

Zorra e trashë
Koliti ulçerativ
Është sëmundje idiopatike autoimune e kolonit. Gjithmonë e prek rektumin, mund të shtrihet edhe më tej. Nëse preket vetëm rektumi kemi të bëjmë me proktit ulçerativ, një sëmundje më beninje. Shenjat dhe simptomat janë: diarre me gjak, dhembje barku, kolikë, megakolon toksik, peritonit. Trajtimi varet nga shtrirja dhe rëndësia e sëmundjes. 

"Gazeta Albania"

----------


## DI_ANA

Stomaku dhe ezofagu.

Refluksi gastroezofageal, gastriti kronik dhe ulçerat gastrike

1. Refluksi gastroezofageal

a. 1 mekanizma: dobësim i sfinkterit gastroezofagal (hernie hiatale, sklerodermë), ose prodhim i skajshëm i acidit.

b. Shenjat/simptomat shkaktohen nga kontakti i acidit të stomakut me mukozën e ezofagut: djegie e gjoksit (heartburn) që qetësohet nga gëlltitja e ushqimeve. Simptomat mund të ngatërrohen edhe me infarktin e miokardit.

c. Prania kronike e acidit në ezofag shkakton metaplazi kolumnare (ezofagu i Barrett-it); rreth 10% e metaplazive kolumnare përparojnë në kancer.

d. Trajtimi:
1. Barnat: bllokues të pompës protonike (omeprazole, esomeprazole, rabeprazole) ose bllokues të H2 (ranitidine, famotidine, etj.)
2. Ngritja e kokës të shtratit e vështirëson ngjitjen e acidit në ezofag gjatë gjumit.
3. Herniet hiatale mund të riparohen kirurgjikisht (fundoplikimi Nissen).

2. Gastriti kronik

a. Është 2 llojesh: fundal dhe antral (ose tipi A dhe tipi B).

b. Tipi A (fundal) është autoimun dhe shoqërohet me procese të tjera autoimune si anemia pernicioze, tiroiditi, etj.

c. Tipi B (antral) shkaktohet nga Helicobacter pylori, nga antiinflamatorët josteroidë (NSAIDs), nnga CMV, HSV, etj.
d. Antiinflamatorët josteroidë (NSAIDs) janë shkaku numër 1 i gastritit kronik (antral).

e. Shenjat dhe simptomat: zakonisht s'ka simptoma; mund të ketë dhimbje, pështjellim e të vjella, anoreksi, hemoragji, hematemezë.

f. Diagnoza: vihet me endoskopi.

g. Infeksioni nga Helicobacter pylori diagnostikohet me serologji, me "testin e frymës", dhe me biopsi:

1. Serologjia ka sensitivitet të ulët; gjithashtu, gjetja e antitrupave ndaj Helicobacterit nuk do të thotë që infeksioni është aktiv.

2. "Prova e frymës": pacienti gëlltit preparat ureje, dhe pastaj matet sasia e amoniakut që prodhohet (Helicobacter pylori është ureazë pozitiv).

i. Trajtimi:
1. Gastriti i shkaktuar nga Helicobacter pylori trajtohet me bllokues të pompës protonike, me 2 antibiotikë (p.sh., tetraciklinë, klaritromicinë, metronidazol), dhe me bismut.
2. Nëse gastriti shkaktohet nga ilaçet, ilaçi shkaktar duhet ndërprerë.
3. Anemia pernicioze trajtohet me vitaminë B12.
4. Ulcerat e stresit (tek pacientët nën kujdes intensiv - reanimacion) trajtohen me bllokues të H2 ose me sukralfat.

3. Ulçerat gastrike

a. Helicobacter pylori gjendet në 70% të ulçerave gastrike.

b. 10% e ulçerave gastrike janë malinje (d.m.th. tumor që ka pësuar ulçer).

c. Ndryshe nga ulçerat duodenale, ulçerat gastrike shkaktohen jo nga sekretimi i tepërt i acidit, por nga pakësimi i mjeteve mbrojtëse të mukozës gastrike; sekretimi i acidit në ulçerat gastrike është normal ose i ulur.

d. Shenjat/simptomat: Dhimbje rënduese ose djegëse në epigastër; dhimbja keqësohet nga ushqimi; nqs ulçera arrin ndonjë arterie mund të shihet hemoragji/hematemezë dhe shenja të peritonitit.

e. Diagnoza: endoskopi me biopsi.

f. Trajtimi:
1. Mbrojtës të mukozës: bismut, sukralfat, misoprostol.
2. Bllokues të pompës protonike ose bllokues të H2.
3. Trajtim i helikobakterit. 

"Spekter"

----------


## shigjeta

Një studim i ri tregon se njerëzit që skuqen në fytyrë pasi kanë marrë ndonjë gotë me pije alkoholike, mund të jenë në rrezik më të lartë për tu prekur nga kanceri në ezofag. Shkencëtarët thonë se nevojiten studime të tjera e më të thella për të arritur në një përfundim të plotë, ndërkohë që kanceri në ezofag vazhdon të mbetet një prej kancereve me rritje të shpejtë në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Rastet e prekjes nga ky lloj kanceri shtohen çdo vit deri në 500 përqind.

Nga kanceri në ezofag preken kryesisht burrat dhe ky lloj kanceri është dy herë më vdekjeprurës sesa melanoma apo kanceri në lëkurë. Ekspertët thonë se kanceri i ezofagut shpesh duket i befasishëm. Në të shumtën e rasteve simptomat e tij shpesh shfaqen me shenja të zakonshme si kollë e vazhdueshme, dhimbje gryke, ose vështirësi në tretje, ndërsa shenja më shqetësuese është kur personi ka vështirësi të përtypë ushqimin. Ky lloj kanceri mund të trajtohet sukseshëm me operim e kimoterapi, nëse zbulohet në fazë të herëshme.

Në 50 përqind të rasteve kanceri në ezofag shkaktohet nga lëngjet acide në stomak, të cilat duke u ngjitur lart prekin pjesën e poshtme të ezofagut, ku në disa raste dëmtojnë qelizat ose i ndryshojnë ato. Këto qeliza të ndryshuara në disa raste shndërrohen në kanceroze. Në Shtetet e Bashkuara, çdo vit diagnostikohen 16 mijë raste të kancerit në ezofag dhe 14 mijë pacientë vdesin çdo vit nga kjo sëmundje. 
_
Astrit Lulushi - VOA_

----------

